# LD Lines Portsmouth/Le Havre



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Has anyone used the LD lines service from Portsmouth yet?

We're considering tryng it next month as its saves us time and the extra cost equates more or less to the diesel costs driving to Dover then south through France. Also no cabins seem to be on offer for any of the outward leg sailings - I presume that's because they're all booked??


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I think the outward is daytime & return at night, therefore no cabins on day crossing? May be wrong though.
My brother in law says it was appalling, but that was when they had a temporary ship on the run.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*LD Lines*

Hi

The ship that is used on the service was previously known as Prins Filip and operated Dover-Osstende. The ship later became known as Stena Royal and then recently was part of the P & O fleet operating Dover - Calais under the name of Aquitaine.

All I know is the ship was very suitable for a 90 minute crossing, but suspect that maybe a refit has taken place in order to fit cabins????

Personally speaking, I would get a cheap crossing Dover - Calais or Dover - Boulogne (www.navmed.co.uk - although the service is not likely to be up and runing until May) and then drive at your leisure.

When I worked in the coach industry, I never worried about missing a ferry at Dover or Calais - there was always another 60 minutes later. Can the same be said if you were to miss the Ferry at Le Havre?

LDLines website is www.ldlines.com and it does contain info re cabins and prices

That's my preference - the rest is over to you!

Rapide561


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

i'm going on the 19th may the ship looks ok on there web sight the cabins are full so i booked club class pullman seats but at £268 it's over £100 saved on any other route +derv it's about 400+ miles extra from bristol to dover and then on to lacanau s/west france and back


----------



## 93352 (May 1, 2005)

I'm using LD on the 16th for a trip to the Czech republic. I'll get some pictures and details of what it's like on my return.

BTW, I payed £68 for a car! Only downside is there were only seats available to book.

KS.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

somebody I spoke to recently tried to get cabins nn any sailing - they're booked solid - none available anytime!


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

we are sailing on friday night we have pullman seats so i'll post a report on the ship ect on are return in about 3 weeks


----------



## 93352 (May 1, 2005)

LD lines. Their motto should be _'like easyjet but without the thrills'_

Yes it was cheap but not only do you get what you pay for but more. The lack of cabins, the noisy engine room and the badly maintained rails on the lower passenger aft deck starboard quarter. (one corner had upright rails missing and was repaired by running string across the gap!! imagine kids wanting to play with that whislt your back is turned!!)

Now for my biggest complaint by far. The area outside the mens toilets. Not only did that whole area of the deck smell of urine it was dried urine. As a plumber you get to tell the diference between stale dried in urine and what's been sitting as a recent accident and this was old, dry, punget and throat wrenching dried in urine. I had to take this picture to show you all so you understand the level of attention to hygiene on this craft. You can see where the sewerage tanks have thrown it's contents back up to the rest rooms and out of the mens toilets. The mens toilets aren't small so I can only imagine this was a deluge. Commercial carpet cleaners can clean this carpet and have it dry to walk on as soon as finished so there's no excuse.

The staff were all very friendly and the food I found very very good. On the way over there were many Arsenal supporters who basicaly took control of the bar area hitting the ceiling panels whilst in full song, and no crew attempted to control it. What families were onboard stayed forward of the boat as the scene was quite disturbing especially with the language produced by the football supporters.

The club seats were ok and these area were kept as clean and workable as any craft of this nature. Theres no telephones, cash facilities or other facilities that would be considered basic on other craft (I can even use a public phone on the isle of wight ferries!!) so expect what you pay for.

Speaking to other passengers we got a good deal with ferrybookers. We paid £68 return with one paying over £70 one way and a smaller vehicle than ours paying £127. Do your homework if you intend on using this carrier. I won't need to cause I won't be using them again, ever!

_ LD Lines, like easyjet but without the thrills..........._


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Three nights ago our local BBC TV news ( South Today) showed a ferry on the Portsmouth to France run sailing back to France empty. The UK authorities had decided it had numerous faults and was not fit to be in service.

I was doing something else at the time and did not note name and shipping line. 

Could it have been this company ?

G


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

No, Grizzly, that was the one starting up on the Portsmouth - Bilbao run.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Mike.
G


----------

